# Golden music lover



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cute and funny....


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I've always loved that video!.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I do love this video!!!! I've seen it before!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I have not seen that before. It's hilarious. Thanks


----------

